# booted, yay!!! but no internet...

## gen03

Hi, I have done the core installation, thanks for the wonderful forum, it helped me a lot, big thank you to everyone, hope I will be knowledgeable to help some other ppl.

Ok, about my problem, I need to log into my school's server to access the internet(the scholl call it residental network), and it worked throughout the installation(before the install, I logged in in Windows), but when I rebooted, the connection was lost, also the LED of the eth-card does not flash any more(I am not connected). I thought I would be on dhcp, and I set 

 *Quote:*   

> iface_eth0="dhcp" 
> 
> dhcpcd_eth0="-HD" 
> 
> dhcpcd_eth0="-N" 

 

can anyone please tell me how I can connect to our school's server(I mean the internet)?

some codes would be helful, thanks!!!

----------

## fatboyjim

Is your net.eth0 init script being started at boot?

Do you see any error messages at boot?

Try (at the terminal)

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

and post the output  :Very Happy: 

Jim

----------

## gen03

Hi, Jim

you are right I got an error:

```
* Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...                             [!!]
```

and I indeed had the same error when booted, and at boot, it also says that 

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: Problem starting needed services.
> 
>                        "netmount"was not strated.

 

----------

## codergeek42

MMmm. have you tried it with the options as one line?

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-HD -N"
```

Do your logs show anything? 

```
# grep eth0 -r /var/log/*
```

----------

## gen03

I tried 

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-HD -N"
```

but evrything is as before

the log 

```
# grep eth0 -r /var/log/*
```

 does not show up anything. I think the prob is that my ethe does not startup properly.

----------

## codergeek42

If you run `/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart` in a terminal, does anything suspicious show up in your dmesg? 

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

# dmesg
```

----------

## gen03

what should I be looking for there? I guess the first question is how can I scroll up and see the whole part, cos when I type dmesg, I just get screens of messages   :Sad: 

----------

## codergeek42

 *gen03 wrote:*   

> what should I be looking for there? I guess the first question is how can I scroll up and see the whole part, cos when I type dmesg, I just get screens of messages  

 Try putting it through a pager (I like less):

```
# dmesg | less
```

Also, see if it says anything about your network:i.e., 

```
# dmesg | grep -i eth

# dmesg | grep -i net
```

See if that brings up anything suspicious...

----------

## gen03

peter, the only line I found which might be suspicious is

```
.....<3>schedule_task(): keventd has not started
```

and

```
divert: not allocating divert_blk for non-ethernet device sit0
```

the only obvious error I got was the boot error

 *Quote:*   

> * Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...                             [!!]

 

followed by:

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR: Problem starting needed services. 
> 
> "netmount"was not strated.

 

----------

## xbmodder

#food.....

lsmod

ifconfig eth0 up

ifconfig|grep eth0

dhcpd eth0

#post all output

----------

## gen03

 *Quote:*   

> lsmod 
> 
> 

 

```

module               size    used  by         not tainted

sg                     31356  0      (autoclean) (unused)

st                     27256   0     (autoclean) (unused)

sr_mod                 14616   0    (autoclean) (unused)

sd_mod               11788   0   (autoclean) (unused)

scsi_mod              88164   4   (autoclean) [sg st sr_mod sd_mod]

ieee1394             181316   0

input                 3264    0   (unused)

uhci                   25276  0   (unused)

ehci-hcd               17836  0   (unused)

usbcore                58188  1   (uhci ehci-hcd)

```

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig eth0 up 

 

```
eth0: unknown interface: No Such Device
```

for

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig|grep eth0 
> 
> dhcpd eth0 

 

I had no output

cheers

----------

## newbie89

Hi, I'm having the same problem

Internet was working perfectly during the livecd installation, but now I get an identical error to gen03.

I have a few guesses as to why that is:

kernel didn't compile support  for the net device

I need to compile a second module

I have one question about that, though.  How can I figure out what network card I have (if that is relevant to the problem)  Thanks!

----------

## codergeek42

It seems as if your kernel does not have support for your network card. What does 

```
# lspci | grep -i eth
```

give you? (You may need to emerge the pciutils package.)

----------

## newbie89

Wow...lol.  Didn't know you could do that  :Very Happy: 

0000:00:09.0...ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co. RTL-8029(AS)

(Sorry this is from memory, I have another PC on a different floor)

Thank you for your help so far, codergeek!

----------

## codergeek42

It looks like you need to add "PCI NE2000 and clones support" (found under Device Drivers  :Arrow:  Networking Support  :Arrow:  Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  :Arrow:  EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers"): *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_NE2K_PCI:                                                                                                                                        
> 
>    This driver is for NE2000 compatible PCI cards. It will not work                                                                                        
> 
>    with ISA NE2000 cards (they have their own driver, "NE2000/NE1000                                                                                       
> ...

 Hth!

----------

## newbie89

Okay, this is a really stupid question:

If I want to recompile a kernel, all I have to do is a make menuconfig and change the settings, and make dep right?  I don't have to delete and it will just modify the first one, not compile a second kernel, will it? 

Thank you codergeek!

----------

## codergeek42

You can either re-compile the entire kernel with the support built-in, (then re-install in /boot following the Gentoo docs) or compile it as a module and add "ne2k-pci" to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (or 2.4 if you're using a 2.4.xx kernel) (to have it automagically load every time you boot). To compile it as a module, simply type 'm' instead of 'y', then run 

```
# make modules

# make modules_install
```

from your kernel's source directory (most likely /usr/src/linux or /usr/src/linux-<version>)Then once it's compiled and installed as a module, you can run "modprobe ne2k-pci" to load it into the running kernel. Hth!

----------

## newbie89

Thank you codergeek! I'm now online!  :Smile: 

The problem was the kernel support

This forum rules! Rock on!

----------

## gen03

codergeek, I added my intel card too, I think it will work(can't use school's network at the moment) thanks for your help!!

a quick question: when I booted, I realised that it checks the network everytime, and a lot longer when it is unplugged, is there a way(like some command) to skip the checking? as I am using a laptop, I may go wireless most of the time on campus

thanks, codergeek!!

----------

## codergeek42

gen03, if you want to remove it from the startup scripts (so that it never runs automatically), run (as root):

```
# rc-update del net.ethX
```

However, this means that you will need to bring up the device manually by running "/etc/init.d/net.ethX start" every time. If you are using DHCP to get an IP address, you can set it to automagically timeout after a certain seconds by adding "-t 20" to your dhcpcd_ethX line in /etc/conf.d/net. (More information can be found in this thread.) 

* Note: Replace ethX with the appropriate device, which is most likely eth0 for your ethernet and eth1 or wlan0 for your wireless connection.

Hth!

----------

## Nuwanda

hey codergeek!

i have the very same problem. got a 3com 59xx (somthing...didint emerge pciutils during the install so now i cant tell, but im sure i used to use the 3c59x driver before), and have the very same problem. On my first gentoo install all i had to do was make 3c59x a module in the kernel and it worked fine, but now i get the same problem everyone else on this thread were getting.

----------

## gen03

sweet, I am online now, thank you so much, codergeek.

I apologize to ask it here, but I think you know the answer to this, anyways, when I try to emerge xorg-x11, I got the following error:

```
continued download failed on this file, which conflicts with '-c'

refusing to truncate existing file 'usr/portage/distfiles/X11R16.8.0-src2.tar.gz'.

!!!couldn't download X11R6.8.0-src2.tar.gz. Aborting.
```

thank you

----------

## codergeek42

Strange. It looks like Portage wants a differently named file (X11R6.8.0-src2.tar.gz) than what wget downloaded (X11R16.8.0-src2.tar.gz). Perhaps removing that file from /usr/portage/distfiles/ and syncing will fix it?

```
# rm /usr/portage/distfiles/X11R16.8.0-src2.tar.gz

# emerge --sync

# emerge x11-base/xorg-x11
```

Or maybe just renaming it will work:

```
# cd /usr/portage/distfiles/

# mv X11R16.8.0-src2.tar.gz X11R6.8.0-src2.tar.gz
```

Hth!

----------

## gen03

I apologize there was a typo, it should be:

```
continued download failed on this file, which conflicts with '-c' 

refusing to truncate existing file 'usr/portage/distfiles/X11R6.8.0-src2.tar.gz'. 

!!!couldn't download X11R6.8.0-src2.tar.gz. Aborting.
```

also I can not do emerge --sync

```

>>>checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 134.68.220.97: connection time out

rsync error: error in socket IO(code 10) at client server.c(88)

```

I guess my network is still not properly set up? but the ethernet LED is flashing?? dam, what is the problem?? sorry for the trouble, codergeek...

here are the new outputs:

```
# ifconfig | grep eth0

eth0 Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr 00:0D:60:7A:14:CD

#dhcpcd eth0

**** dhcpcd: already running

**** if not then delete /var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid file

```

----------

## codergeek42

Firstly, what does 

```
# ifconfig
```

show? 

What about removing the file? (`rm /usr/portage/distfiles/X11R6.8.0-src2.tar.gz`). Then try re-emerging it.

----------

## gen03

```
ifconfig
```

eth0...

lo...

the same error shows up even I removed the file

----------

## codergeek42

Can you ping the outside/internet? 

```
# ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com
```

----------

## gen03

```
# ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com

PING www.yahoo.com.akadns.net (66.94.230.43) 56(84) bytes of data.

---www.yahoo.akadns.net ping statistics

3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100%packet loss, time 2011ms
```

----------

## Nuwanda

codergeek,

do i need to enable anything else in the kernel to get my network card to work? it worked fine with the live cd, but now it doesnt start up at all (using the 3c59x driver - worked fine before on a previous gentoo install without any extra changes to the kernel)

----------

## cuchumino

hey dudes, i thought i would post in here cuz i am having the same problem.  (or should i post somewhere else?)

Anyway, i have a Via Rhine II onboard ethernet connectioin and i have compiled it on the kernel (not module). 

The thing is i have tried everything to get internet connection and i was tired of looking around not finding answers, so i registered up here an posted in this thread.   :Smile: 

at boot i get errors when loading Dhcp eth0, portmap error, fam error, and another error, just that i can't seem to remember it right now. I will boot up gentoo and edit when i find the error.

edit: well here are the errors i get when booting, right after trying to dhcp eth0 

famd

portmap

netmount

And when logging off, i get this little error

gmd [!!!]

this next one is an error i get when configure the net to a static IP

```
Xavier / # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Bringing eth0 up (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx)...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device                                            [ !! ]

```

----------

